# Elixir Acoustic Strings



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone else have reliability problems with them. G and D string breaking?


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Elixer Strings*

If you consistantly have a problem with particular strings breaking, the brand of strings that you are using are unlikely to be the cause. For the record, I have used Elixers on my electric and acoustic over the years and never broke a single string.

More likely causes are problems with your nut, bridge saddle or machine head (tuner). Try some graphite lubricant.

It is also conceivable that you just hit your strings too hard...



Jeff


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

cohenj said:


> If you consistantly have a problem with particular strings breaking, the brand of strings that you are using are unlikely to be the cause. For the record, I have used Elixers on my electric and acoustic over the years and never broke a single string.
> 
> More likely causes are problems with your nut, bridge saddle or machine head (tuner). Try some graphite lubricant.
> 
> ...


No, it's just an Elixir thing. Every other brand is fine. Saddles are fine on my guitars as well. But you are right it's probably more from a heavy hand and a more fragile Elixir string.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have never heard of anyone having a problem with a specific make of strings. I would suggest what the other guy said but you know your shit so I don't know


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had probs with both elixir nanoweb and DR black beauty coated strings breaking, D string and high E. These where on electric mind you, but athe price they charge, D'Darrios should not be kicking there ass, they never break before they are due.


----------



## MusicMan_44 (Feb 10, 2006)

I always stick .11 Elixers on my acoustic and I've never broken a string. I gotta say they are definintly worth the $15+ they cost.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Anyone else have reliability problems with them. G and D string breaking?


I've used the acoustic Nanowebs once in awhile and I broke one G string, but that set was on for a LONG time. I've got a pretty light touch though. OTOH, the main complaint that I've heard about them is string breakage. I find they sound duller than D'Addario Phospher Bronze, but that's not too big a deal to me.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> I have never heard of anyone having a problem with a specific make of strings. I would suggest what the other guy said but you know your shit so I don't know


everyone bitches about ernie balls, they must play like animals though.

Elixers are ok. like good summer strings because they last better and stay cleaner, but they seriously sound like crap next to some bronze martins


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...elixir acoustic guitar strings make no sense to me. the plain strings are uncoated, which completely negates the purpose of having coated strings in the first place.

the only coated strings that i have found in canada are made by DR.

-david
toronto


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Yerffej said:


> everyone bitches about ernie balls, they must play like animals though.
> 
> Elixers are ok. like good summer strings because they last better and stay cleaner, but they seriously sound like crap next to some bronze martins


I used to only use ernie balls(electric guitars) but then they started breaking, a lot. I don't play that hard(I don't think) and the EB were fine for years, untill one day. They just broke, next pack same thing. It kept happening so I switched to Dean Markley blue steels. Never broke one of those. 

I agree with you on the Elixir/Martin comment. I have used elixirs but only use Martin Marquis 80/20 Bronze now on my acoustic.


----------



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

If they're craptacular, why does Larrivee install them on all their new guitars? Paid product placement, I guess?

Just bought a Larrivee last week; maybe I'll change the strings. Hmmm...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Calgary Slim said:


> If they're craptacular, why does Larrivee install them on all their new guitars? Paid product placement, I guess?
> 
> Just bought a Larrivee last week; maybe I'll change the strings. Hmmm...


If you don't have a heavy hand you'll be alright. I beat on mine pretty hard.

Larrivee installs them because they sound good. Though the real reason probably is because they last long when hanging on the wall of the guitar store.


----------



## StrayDog (Apr 25, 2006)

You're right on the money. Elixirs have a nasty habit of breaking, particularly the G. If you're a hard strummer, or using a fat pick, or have strung up with Nanowebs, you're all the more likely to snap that G.

But why are you stringing with Elixirs anyway? Try Dean Markley's Alchemy if you're looking for a coated string, they sound and feel much better to my ears and fingers.


----------



## Choirboy (Apr 23, 2006)

Not sure which Elixirs you're using but a lot of people on some of the other boards experienced breakage problems with the new Elixir PB strings.
Regardless, if you contact Elixir about the string breakage problem AND mention to them that you don't experience breakage when using other brands...they'll most likely send you a replacement set. 
Personally, my fave are Newtone Masterclass; I've tried countless others and keep going back to the Newtones. Easy playability (low tensioned), great tone, and decent longevity (for an uncoated string)...and best of all...they are affordably priced.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

The best strings I've found for heavy-handed playing are the Martin SP Phosphor Bronze. You can dig into these as much as you want, and the tone is richer than most others I've tried.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Choirboy said:


> Regardless, if you contact Elixir about the string breakage problem AND mention to them that you don't experience breakage when using other brands...they'll most likely send you a replacement set. QUOTE]
> 
> ...i plan to test that theory soon. i had a high "e" string actually unravel at the ball end on friday night during the first set. at first the string just kept going out of tune - by half an octave! which had me scratching my head! then it just popped, so i took a close look. i'll send it off to them by mail and see what happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## RadioDaze (Jun 2, 2006)

I went through a phase where I experimented with different types of elixir style strings, be it elixirs themselves, or other brands like Diadario (they have a "nanoweb" style string) Overall, for the price, I decided that plain ol' normal strings were the way to go. The elixirs feel nice for the first bit, then their "condom" coating starts to shred away, makings your strings look and sound like crap. I find that if you want to smooth up your strings, get a nice fretboard/string conditioner that you can spray on. I get this stuff in a small can that you spray on the frets and strings and wipe down, it totally cuts down on fret talk as well as smoothes up your strings and fingertips. I pretty much always use Martin regulars, or sometimes lights, depending on the guitar.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

No problems so far with the Elixir phosphor bronze


----------

